# 2020 vs 2018 6120m



## Traderkid (Apr 21, 2021)

What are the main difference between a 2020 and a 2018 John Deere 6120m?
Is it worth a 20-30k price difference?
Thank you!


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Nothing different other than options ordered on each tractor possibly. As far as I know they are the same from 15 to 20 then sometime in 20 they had a serial number break with quite a few changes including offering an IVT transmission which would be worth a lot more than the standard transmission. I would have to compare each tractor based on how they were ordered and took care of it might be one is worth way more than the other.


----------

